# cub cadet rear accelerator blade jammed



## gripnick (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi all, I have a cub cadet 3 stage snow blower. we just had a 30+ inch snowstorm here in the northeast. anyway, before i started blowing i noticed the shear pin on the rear accelerator blade(right behind the gearbox) was broken...No problem because i had some that came with the blower. at this point the blade was totally free and spinning on the shaft. So after blowing for a few hours i picked up a rock which jammed between the same blade and the housing and sheared the pin again. only THIS time i can see the remains of the old pin still in the shaft BUT the hole in the blade is offset a bit so I cant punch the old one out. The blade will not move on the shaft no matter what i try. It seems almost like a piece of the old pin is possibly jammed between the bade and the shaft??? I took off the front blade for better access but no luck. Don't want to start hammering on it for fear of damagung anything. any thoughts???


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if its a true sheer bolt/pin it should be soft enough for a drill bit thats slightly smaller than the hole to drill it out but u would probably need to remove the whole shaft to get at it.
imo install a rubber impeller mod so rubber brushes up against housing and flings the stone out the chute and not get jammed up.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

354


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF gripnick

You might be right in thinking when the bolt sheared a little nub of it jammed between the accelerator blade hub and shaft. With a punch and a light hammer you should be able to tap it out and maybe that nub will come with it or come loose. Ether way once you get the bolt out you'll need to figure out a way to muscle the accelerator free from the shaft. Hopefully by turning it in the reverse way it spins. If you can't tap it out with reasonable force than I'd go with Vinnycom and drill it out. Disassemble if you have to. :sad2:
.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

My drive way is all irregular pea gravel and I have a feeling i'm going to get jammed up eventually. Not sure how common that is but sounds like it happens.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

sounds like the impeller spun a bit and is partly over the shaft hole, if that's the case it most be made to move back in line with the hole so the stub remaining in the shaft can be removed,either with a punch or drill if needed


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

old ope mechanic said:


> sounds like the impeller spun a bit and is partly over the shaft hole, if that's the case it most be made to move back in line with the hole so the stub remaining in the shaft can be removed,either with a punch or drill if needed


+1 ^^^ You are going to have to find a way to get the blade to rotate further on the shaft so that the shearpin holes once again line up with the shaft.

Aren't these machines with lots of shear pins great ??? :icon-rolleyes:


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

tpenfield said:


> +1 ^^^ You are going to have to find a way to get the blade to rotate further on the shaft so that the shearpin holes once again line up with the shaft.
> 
> Aren't these machines with lots of shear pins great ??? :icon-rolleyes:


OH YES! yet a most have in the newer end machines with soft gears in the auger gear assembly, better a pin than the gear assembly


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know your pain. Went to use my Troy this morning and found out two of the shear pins were broken but the part in the auger shaft was seized in place. I guess I'll be soaking it in PB Blaster and trying a punch and progressing to a drill if I can't tap them out with the punch. :sad2:
.


----------



## gripnick (Mar 5, 2018)

*thanks for the replies*

thanks all for the replies.
I was able to angle a drill bit into the holes and drill down the ends of the shear pins a bit . I can now push the pin back and forth within the hole but the blade is still jammed. At this point my best bet I think is to separate the auger housing and remove the gearbox/auger assembly.I saw a you tube video and it actually looked much easier than I thought it would be. I can then work on it on a bench and get a good perspective and drill it out or try a gear puller for the blade....thanks again


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I managed to get the remains tapped out of the shaft and new ones in. I'll be checking all the machines this spring to make sure not only the augers wiggle on the shaft but pull the pins and put a little grease on them.

Let us know what you find is jamming that auger to the shaft. Maybe even a photo or two if you pull it apart.
.


----------

